# yellow belt



## rachel (Nov 24, 2002)

What did you need to know to get your yellow belt and how long did it take you to get it?


----------



## Les (Nov 24, 2002)

Rachel,

My students are required to know the 10 Yellow Belt Self Defence Techniques, Form 1, and eight Freestyle Techniques. They must also demonstrate 'crisp and clean' basics.

They have no requirement for sparring at this level.

I generally expect them to reach test standard in 3 to 4 months.

Beyond the Yellow Belt Syllabus requirements, there is the Salutation, Terminology,  and school formalities.

Obviously, requirements and standards vary from association to association, and often from school to school.

Les


----------



## Blindside (Nov 24, 2002)

Hi Rachel,

We have a requirement for 12 techniques, basics (4 stances, 4 blocks, 10 strikes), and 2 forms (Short 1, Fingerset).  Oh, and you have to memorize the creed.  Assuming two days a week of training, most people test at around the 2 month mark.  

Lamont


----------



## SingingTiger (Nov 25, 2002)

Rachel,

At my school, there are 10 self-defense techniques (not the same as the EPAK techniques, though some of the same principles are involved).  You're also expected to be proficient at three basic blocks, three basic kicks, a couple of stances, and a couple other miscellaneous strikes.  I tested at three months; I understand that's about average at my school.

Rich


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 25, 2002)

10 techniques

Deflecting Hammer   
Delayed Sword  
Mace of Aggression 
Captured Twigs  
Alternating Maces  
Attacking Mace 
Grasp of Death  
Sword of Destruction  
Sword and Hammer 
Checking the Storm 

Short form 1, both sides
Blocking Set 1


It took me about 2 months, but that's kinda fast.  I'd had kenpo experience before, but none of the yellow belt techs and already knew short 1.  I had an advantage because I already knew the basics.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 25, 2002)

To stay with the norm here our class has 10 yellow techniques, short 1, blocking 1, yellow belt basics off of the basics list. Most generally speaking it is 3 months.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 25, 2002)

In our school.. EPAK using the I.K.K.O. curriculum

Yellow belt curriculum : 
First 5 (we have 10 techs in yellow) Techniques

Kenpo Creed

All 7 Yellow Belt sayings
Saluation for Sets

6 stances 
3 punches 
5 strikes  
3 kicks 
2 foot maneuvers 
5 blocks 
Blocking set

Advanced yellow requirements

5 more Techniques

4 punches
3 strikes
2 kicks
1 foot maneuver
2 blocks
Star blocking Variations
Full Salutation for Forms
Short form 1 on both sides

Freestyle both sides

Every school will be different to a degree.. and American Kenpo will differ I'm sure from Chinese Kempo.. Hope this gives you an insight.. 

Tess


----------



## Elfan (Nov 25, 2002)

- Memorize and explain a bunch of terms, concepts etc.
- Execute your basics without hesitation
- Demonstrate good posture with: Everything
- Demonstrate With using a bunch of stuf
- Demonstrate Margin For error using: a bunch of stuff
- Demonstrate Economy of Motion when you block using: a bunch of stuf
- Demonstrate all of your tactics for your posture strategy
- Make your posture strategy work: in a buch of situations

- When I say "a bunch of stuff" I am usually refering to the aplicable parts of the yellow curriculum:

Blocking set 1
Short Form 1
Sword of Destruction 
Delayed Sword 
Alternating Maces 
Deflecting Hammer 
Captured Twigs 
Mace of Aggression 
Attacking Mace 
Escape from Doom (ground technique)
Sword and Hammer


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 25, 2002)

Those that put their technique list up did you put the techniques in order that you remembered them or are they arranged in the order they were taught as the required curriculum. (I already know run on sentence)


----------



## Elfan (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Those that put their technique list up did you put the techniques in order that you remembered them or are they arranged in the order they were taught as the required curriculum. (I already know run on sentence) *



My order was right out of my yellow guide/manual.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 25, 2002)

The order, I agree, is odd. My understanding was the the whole idea of the Web of Knowledge starts from a grab (D. Sword), to a push (A. Maces), to a punch (Sword of Destruction), to a kick (Deflecting Hammer)...

And why does there have to be a ground technique at yellow, other than Grasp of death/Capt. twigs?

Thanks,
Robert

Incidentally, one semi-colon and two commas'll fix that there sentence in nothing flat. And who cares anyway?


----------



## Les (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *Those that put their technique list up did you put the techniques in order that you remembered them or are they arranged in the order they were taught as the required curriculum.  *



This is the order in our schools;

Delayed Sword
Alternating Maces
Sword of Destruction
Deflecting Hammer
Repeated Wing
Grip of Death
Eye of the Storm
Mace of Aggression
Attacking Mace
Sword & Hammer

You can check out the whole of our syllabus on my wonderful website http://www.americankenpo.co.uk 

Les


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2002)

As stated above the degree of difficulity was what I was talking about. I was more curious at how a punch or kick defense was first. I don't have my book in front of me now but I believe they go
grabs
pushes
punches
kicks
tackles
hugs & holds
locks & chokes
weapons
multiple of the above.
I wasn't trying to start anything nor put anybody down for re-arranging their own curriculum. I just thought it was odd that some didn't follow the same theme.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 26, 2002)

I posted them cut/paste from kenponet archive, so they ended up out of order.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 26, 2002)

not a problem.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *What did you need to know to get your yellow belt ?
> *



B, S &  T



> _Originally posted by rachel _
> and how long did it take you to get it? [/B]



As long as it takes..... usually 1-4 months (depending).

:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Nov 26, 2002)

Rae, (oh, sorry my niece is also named Rachel, and we call her Rae Rae). 
Anyhow, just remember,  all dojos/dojangs have a different curriculum. So, asking this question is like comparing apples to oranges. Just concentrate on your own school.

And by the way, you're going for yellow already?  Excellent job, keep up the good work, and good luck!


----------



## rachel (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm not going for yellow yet . I started 2 weeks ago or so. I'm just curious. I know the schools are all different especially american and chinese kempo. But I am enjoying it very much. My class on Thursday is off because of Thanksgiving.Bummer! And we are expecting up to 6 inches of snow tomorrow and I can only hope that karate class will not be cancelled tomorrow. To show you how much I love this, I've ordered a wavemaster powerline heavy bag for Christmas for myself so I can practice at home.If only the teacher would have more classes than 3 for adults in a week. I'd go every day if I could. Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Thanks for your input.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *As stated above the degree of difficulity was what I was talking about. I was more curious at how a punch or kick defense was first. I don't have my book in front of me now but I believe they go
> grabs
> ...



That looks basically right.  I too belive the curiculum is best taught in that order.

http://www.geocities.com/Ishtar786_2000/WebofKnowledge.html

That sight has some quotes and such and lists them as:



> 1. Grabs and Tackles
> 2. Pushes
> 3. Punches
> 4. Kicks
> ...



I'll try to remember to check that tonight.


----------



## Elfan (Nov 26, 2002)

Yep its listed in the Encyclopedia as "Grabs and Tackles" first.  Facinating.


----------

